# Favorite Art



## zeBunnyQueen

3-D artist, Alexander Calder





Andy Goldsworthy, works with all natural or earthy mediums









Theo Jansen, does wonderful kinetic sculptures!





Pierre Bonnard









Dick Bruna, Graphic artist
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1443naayc1qkgv07o1_1280.jpg


----------



## Dalien

Paul Hudozhnik (this last name shows... but it is Paul Miners... I looked elsewhere on the web and there he is, as well as, the copywrite below each picture below~~~found him on negis art on facebook Log In | Facebook


----------



## nolla

_Jarmo Mäkilä

_


----------



## Erudis

*Daniela Strijleva*


*Julie Dilon*


*Krista Brennan*


*Georges Le Mercenaire*


*Roberto Ferri*


*Myoe Win Aung*


*Laura Wächter*


*Jace Wallace*


----------



## Zilchopincho

Here is something really cool that I discovered on Deviant art about a while back. I think it's called stereoscopic art. The trick is that you have to slightly cross your eyes so that the two images become one and then focus on it. It's a bit tricky at first but it's really cool.


----------



## perfectcircle

Frida Kahlo

















Georgia O'Keefe


----------



## Wakachi

Noah Bradley. This man knows how to wash the world in color. It reminds me of those minamlist paintings or abstract expressionist in the 60's. The colors just take you through.

http://www.noahbradley.com/wp-content/uploads/NoahBradley_Chief-of-the-Ways.jpg
http://www.noahbradley.com/wp-content/uploads/NoahBradley_King-of-the-Proud-900x383.jpg
http://www.noahbradley.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/NoahBradley_the-end-of-sorrow.jpg

@ Erudis

Your art choices seem to reveal that you paticularly thrive in having a sense of community. So many grouplets


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## sorry_neither

Gustave Moreau









Pierre Puvis de Chavannes









Alphonse Mucha









Naomi Nowak










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Inge Vandormael









Craig Thompson









Ai Yazawa


----------



## perfectcircle

@sorry_neither
Oh I love Ai Yazawa as well.  But the fact Nana may be permanently discontinued juts breaks my heart


----------



## sorry_neither

adverseaffects said:


> @_sorry_neither_
> Oh I love Ai Yazawa as well.  But the fact Nana may be permanently discontinued juts breaks my heart


I hate the idea that she might not do anymore comics at all. She's such a brilliant storyteller.


----------



## FreeSpirit

First I would like to say @Nomen Nescio, that I really liked 5 of the ones you posted:
All the people waiting, the boat on water at night, the ship at sea, the man lighting
a cigarette and the floating city.

As for my favorite art, I particularly like The Hans Holbein Dance of Death:











































being somewhat obsessed with death, myself.

To see them all, as well as some other cool, macabre Medieval art
in the other galleries on the page: The Hans Holbein Dance of Death


----------



## elle vs

I think Alex Pardee is an amazing artist....




























http://www.upperplayground.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Alex-Pardee-N8-Van-****-Zerofriends-Store-Live-Painting-6.jpg




























Then there is Robin Pecknold... a gifted writer -he articulates his deepness and insight to the world so well... 
He is a beautiful introvert, with a talent I have truly come to admire...











I love all forms of art..


----------



## Nienna

Dali - Ascention of Christ











(click to go to their sites)

Luis Toledo 





"The Gorgonist" 




Catrine Welz Stein


----------



## MilkyWay132

> I believe I've posted in a thread like this before, but since this is the most recent one I'll post some new pictures that I've found and enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click this bar to view the original image of 660x1000px and 147KB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click this bar to view the original image of 676x600px and 62KB.
> 
> 
> (Glen Keane is awesome!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Click on the pictures to visit the artist's homepage/gallery.



Oh my..the second picture looks so realistic! :happy: Especially the ground. And it's so shiney. The clouds are somewhat dark, and it looks like it's nightime. Maybe it's about to rain as well?


----------



## JordynMarie

I have the hugest art-crush on Sara Blake (ZSO)


----------



## Lex Kinast

Some random art I like 









Ink drawing by Marcel Dzama.









A piece of art by Basqiat









Painting by William Blake









The Forest by Max Ernst









Another image by Max Ernst

Am bored with this now. Later!


----------



## Amarose

Just discovered a new artist, Gregory Euclide, and his artwork is breathtaking, I just love the nature aspect to it, despite the fact that I don't care a lot about abstract. His artwork seems to project what I keep saying about nature vs. society and all the impact. Here:









































Here's his website Gregory Euclide | Flat Works 2012


----------



## chimeric

Really fond of this:










Ture Ekroos Illustration


----------



## Rauder

One of my favorite genres is Abstract. Some examples:


----------



## Misha

*Christopher Bucklow*


​









​









​









​









​


















​


















​










Somerset-based Bucklows’ approach to his subject matter is multi-layered in simplicity and directness, his photographic techniques are more akin to that of the pioneers of the exploratory processes of the 19th century than to more conventional and contemporary practices, incorporating elements of astronomy, chemistry and alchemy. This can be seen, for example, in the exquisite and unique pinhole, life-size colour portraits from his _Guest_ series – strongly influenced by Carl Jung's theory of the _Anima_ and _Animus_, the idea of the repressed parts of the male and female psyche feature repeatedly throughout his work.​
Bucklow’s photographs are produced using an extremely large multiple-aperture pinhole camera to achieve a galaxy of images of the sun – a ‘solar body’ – in a life-size portrait. The _Guest_ series are intended to be viewed as a collective self-portrait, portraying a group of individuals, spiritual friends and foes, whose combined characters reflect a multi-faceted image of Bucklow himself. 

These enigmatic and ethereal portraits demand attention simply through their intensity of colour and light, provoking notions of creation with a breathtaking celestial presence. Bucklow’s spectral _Guests_… are responses to the unanswerable questions concerning life’s beginnings and ends, and the enigma of its vital spark. ​


----------



## Erudis

I've posted a few illustrations here, so I'll post some photographs this time.
(Click the picture to visit the author's gallery)























And one of mine, for a shameless self-promotion:










:tongue:


----------



## chimeric

Erudis said:


>


That's awesome. It took me a sec to realize what was going on. Thought it was a room.


----------



## m73m95

Denny Dent - The way he paints is just as amazing as the finished product. One of my favorites.


----------



## m73m95

And then, another favorite of mine is Craig Tracy. He paints images onto women, then photographs them. I love the female form, even when they are "hidden". His work is just mesmerizing for me. (I don't know why the thumbnails attached to the post above?)









View attachment 47973


View attachment 47974


----------



## Misha

*Bourrasque by Paul Cocksedge*
























































Last year, London designer Paul Cocksedge completed the sculpture resembling pieces of paper caught in the breeze, although this time the leaves glow like a swarm of fireflies. Installed in the courtyard of a hotel in Lyon, the 25-metre-long Bourrasque sculpture was completed for the city’s annual Festival of Lights.

The 200 suspended sheets were made from an electrically conductive material that lights up when a current passes through it. Each sheet was the same size as a sheet of A3 paper and was moulded into shape by hand.


----------

